# Good off road hacking in Leicestershire.



## rowy (15 February 2013)

I live in Melton Mowbray and am fed up of the hacking around where I live and want to box out to some good off road hacking. 

Does anyone know any good circuits with somewhere to park the box (small 3.5t) and unload?


----------



## christine48 (15 February 2013)

Some good areas around Withcote, Launde Abbey, Baggrave park.


----------



## AngieandBen (16 February 2013)

Bradgate Park, Stapleford Park have a Trot ride or join here;

http://bridleways.com/bridleways/home_page.html


----------



## barehoofhannah (16 February 2013)

Broom Briggs near Loughborough is lovely. I love Bradgate but we usually park in a wooded car park and then ride over to it, can't think of the name of it. 

Has any one done Sence Valley? I don't know if too short a circuit?

Hannah


----------



## atlantis (16 February 2013)

Swithland woods near bra gate park. I second broombriggs and you can do a circle round beacon hill too. I used to live round there lovely hacking.


----------



## Nickijem (16 February 2013)

Is there a circuit round Broombriggs? I know there is a bridleway that runs through it but its not that long although it is very nice. It would be lovely to do Beacon Hill and Broombriggs if there was a circuit!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 February 2013)

I used to do a circle round beacon hill & broombrigs then back thro beacon hill. Not done it for years tho!

Second the launde/withcote area hacking too, you can go for hours with very little traffic. Not sure where u could park up really though


----------



## atlantis (17 February 2013)

Yeah round the bottom of broombriggs it `the top we used to call it. You go from the car park through the gate with the hill in front if you, then head right then at the corner head right again. The track crosses the driveway forbthe farm. Its a permissive path so I suppose might be shut but bit never was for about 5 years. I did a lot of fittening work round there withbgood hills. Or go through the gate on maple well road and you go left up the hill which takes you round the other way. The first hill is fab. We used to interval train up it. They've got those silver horse gates so just keep heading for the next one. 

Its making me miss it. I'm currently horseless and now live near Hinckley and miss that area although more for dog walks than riding at the mo.


----------



## atlantis (17 February 2013)

Not it, or. On my phone so can't edit.


----------



## Nickijem (17 February 2013)

Thanks atlantis - I shall definitely be trying that one this spring! I do box over to Swithland and go round the resevoir and through the woods. I would like to go round Beacon hill but always thought it was a bit of a short circuit but will be great to add broombriggs loop to it!


----------



## Mrs B (17 February 2013)

atlantis said:



			Yeah round the bottom of broombriggs it `the top we used to call it. You go from the car park through the gate with the hill in front if you, then head right then at the corner head right again. The track crosses the driveway forbthe farm. Its a permissive path so I suppose might be shut but bit never was for about 5 years. I did a lot of fittening work round there withbgood hills. Or go through the gate on maple well road and you go left up the hill which takes you round the other way. The first hill is fab. We used to interval train up it. They've got those silver horse gates so just keep heading for the next one. 

Its making me miss it. I'm currently horseless and now live near Hinckley and miss that area although more for dog walks than riding at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I miss that ride! Lived in Old Woodhouse with my horses years ago...Tearing across the long top field at Broombriggs with the summer dawn breaking and then the lovely echoing beat of hooves on the peat surface cantering up to the top of the Beacon...


----------



## spotty_pony (17 February 2013)

Park in Burrough on the Hill Country park and hack around there - fab hacking and plenty of great hacking in the area too!


----------



## bex1984 (18 February 2013)

The chasers course at park Farm in stanford nr Lutterworth worth is a fab ride, even if you're not doing any of the jumps. The whole thing is 8.5 miles but I think there's a shorter route too. 

If you want to ride in bradgate (there are limits to when you can ride in the park) you can park at Swithland woods and go along the bridleways to bradgate. 

I also love the beacon hill - broombriggs route


----------



## Hedwards (18 February 2013)

Not technically leicestershire, but well worth a visit is the Prestwold Estate permissive riding scheme... its fab!

Bradgate park/Beacon Hill are lovely too (I prefer Beacon Hill as its so much quieter!)


----------



## hollyandivy123 (23 February 2013)

have a look at the range of bridleways near lunde abbey, the roads and small and a reduced amount of traffic. then have a look at a couple of yards/farms and contact to see you can park. i use ride round there a lot its great oh i second the stapleford trot


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (23 February 2013)

rowy said:



			I live in Melton Mowbray and am fed up of the hacking around where I live and want to box out to some good off road hacking. 

Does anyone know any good circuits with somewhere to park the box (small 3.5t) and unload?
		
Click to expand...

As others have said - the Stapleford Trot is about 5/ miles from you - 18 miles of off road riding and there are bridlways as well. Parking isn't a problem - the yard I am at is in the middle of the TROT and the YO lets you park up there for a few quid - is as safe as houses to leave it there and you can use the loo and get water etc if you need it


----------



## Bubley898 (24 February 2013)

Loddington, launde and belton in Rutland. Baggrave, quenby and hungerton 2nd on the list!


----------



## Welshboy (24 February 2013)

Join the LRBA... Very friendly and utilises lots of local countryside


----------



## atlantis (28 February 2013)

Yeah I used to live in Woodhouse Eaves. To have the hacking on the doorstep was great. I'm horseless at the mo but often go back over that way to walk the dog. 

The peat path at beacon hill is hardcore now, or was. More trotting than cantering.


----------



## KarlyHT (19 March 2013)

Hope you've got that route memorises Nickijem  

Looking forward to planning a trip there!!


----------



## slumdog (19 March 2013)

Another vote for the chasers course at Stanford although we still managed to get completely lost lol! I'd love to ride on bradgate park but I have nobody to go with these days and its not the same on my own! Need to start a hacking club!


----------



## Nickijem (20 March 2013)

Slumdog- you are welcome to join me and KarlyHT if and when we get over to the Charnwood area. KarlyHT I will check out the route round Broombriggs next time I walk the dogs that way!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (2 April 2013)

Another one looking for some good riding routes. I am just outside Melton. Haven't been in the saddle for a while because of serious back issues. I am slowly getting on top of this tho.  

The only "problem" is my guy is a stallion - a noisy, but VERY gentle and sweet guy. He just tends to get very excited when he sees other horses - even though he has grown up and been turned out with geldings. 

Any "offers" for company???


----------



## CalllyH (3 April 2013)

Cf you should do the trot route near slinks


----------



## Crazy Friesian (3 April 2013)

Thanks Cally - I'll ask Slinks when I see her next. Am looking for fairly local routes as am pushed on time atm - 5 other beasties to deal with etc, etc.

I am just outside Long Clawson so reasonably central - just no real hacking round here... :-/ The drawbacks of having the horses at home is the lack of hacking buddies... :-/

I "might" have also set myself a bit of a challenge that is going to be a bit of a logistical nightmare.... hey ho - the things we do for friends... :-/ lol


----------



## AngieandBen (4 April 2013)

The hacking around Long Clawson is fantastic, I wish I had loads of bridleways/tracks near me!  My friend and I are always keen to hack out somewhere different, but finding places to park the lorry is the difficult bit!  Give us a shout, we can come weekends  

We should organise a HHO ride when it gets drier!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (4 April 2013)

AngieandBen said:



			The hacking around Long Clawson is fantastic, I wish I had loads of bridleways/tracks near me!  My friend and I are always keen to hack out somewhere different, but finding places to park the lorry is the difficult bit!  Give us a shout, we can come weekends  

We should organise a HHO ride when it gets drier!
		
Click to expand...

It is????? Really????? Um I haven't found the tracks then...  You are always welcome to come on over. Loads of parking here.


----------



## AngieandBen (5 April 2013)

If you get an OS leisure map of the area you will find lots of bridleways around and towards Hose/Harby

Thanks for the offer, will take you up on that when it gets warmer!


----------



## HeresHoping (5 April 2013)

There are loads of bridle paths around Hoby, Ragdale and the likes.  The Bluebell never used to mind if you park in their car park (although it's a while since I lived there).  An up to date OS map should show them.


----------



## CalllyH (5 April 2013)

I'm not far from long clawson, if you have a stead I can borrow I will happily come on a hack with you


----------

